# 1973 datsun pl620 more than audio



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like there was interest in my build, Its going to be more than just audio, hopefully you guys enjoy the pictures and writeup, so here goes...

Well I got my truck in a few days ago from oregon. Drove it home from the port 30 miles, ran and drove good. Today I decided to pull out the old crappy seat and the floormat and give it a good scrubbing and check out what kinda rust it had if any. Overall the truck is in good shape. The drivers floor just has some surface rust. they passenger floor has minimal surface rust. I havnt has the chance to check under the truck yet. There are alot of things that I want to do just need to wait on funds. You can see the dent in the fender and the cracked grill. This happened while the truck was on its way to the port in seattle. I ordered side mirrors, they should be in tomarrow. I also test fit a Honda seat in the truck, looks like it will need some mods to the rails and make new mounting holes, anyone know any newer buckets that fit well? Well enough talk, I know you guys like pictures so here they are...

edit...Plans

Disk brake swap
ka24e w/ 5 speed
racetech seats (for now ill use a later model honda or the like buckets)
re-paint original color
wider wheels more than likely raguna, i made a post about them a few months back
would like to do full coil setup, but thats $$
install a sound quality setup. looking at eclipse cd7200 cd mkii, zuki audio amp, and still searching for comps, and a 10 inch sub
plan on making a fiberglass center console with the 10 inch sub inbetween the seats
CF door/kicks like bre510's 620
































































































Ill post updates as it happens, first thing first is getting it street legal, mirrors will be here tomarrow, grab some cheapy stock seats for now, and then get all the safety/recon stuff done to make it street legal, then ill do the stereo. the brake swap might be done sooner, we will see, just depends how the funds look. Still on the lookout for what i need for the engine swap, paint will be last

Ive also decided i wont be using any sound deadening, I want to keep the weight down and hopefully be under 2200 pnds. this will likely hurt SQ, however i hope to find a happy medium.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like you have yourself a very nice project right there....


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Mmmm... creamy Datsun goodness...


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

mirrors came in today...didnt have time to install them


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL, that's dope.


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

sexyness


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I see you posted about wider wheels, have you seen where they are modding the Titan and Escalade rims to fit these trucks? I have seen a few around here and they look sharp in my opinion. Its the center section that needs machined larger from the back in order to fit.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

chithead said:


> I see you posted about wider wheels, have you seen where they are modding the Titan and Escalade rims to fit these trucks? I have seen a few around here and they look sharp in my opinion. Its the center section that needs machined larger from the back in order to fit.


Yep been lurking and posting some over at:

http://forum.ratsun.net/

tons of datsun info. I like the look of bigger lips and different offsets without spacers, thats why i was leaning towards the raguna rims as they almost do custom rims at a reasonable price. Granted this is all in the future, money permitting.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

we had a big datsun guy here in town... looks great so far. Keep us posted on how much you like those ZUKI amps. I have heard great things on this board about them.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Ill let you know, ive been talking to pat quite abit about a setup that fits my needs and budget. 

I have talked about a few things in my first post that your guys arent aware of since it was mostly copy and paste from a post a made on a different forum...here is the posts your guys were missing...










http://forum.ratsun.net/showthread.php?t=6453

http://forum.ratsun.net/showthread.php?t=1604

and the raguna link for wheels... and a picture for you lazy folk...











http://raguna.co.jp/sub1.html


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Man am I really kicking myself hard right now for not getting that 76 I saw a few months back...


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

chithead said:


> I see you posted about wider wheels, have you seen where they are modding the Titan and Escalade rims to fit these trucks? I have seen a few around here and they look sharp in my opinion. Its the center section that needs machined larger from the back in order to fit.


I actually used to have a mitsubishi mighty max that I put those nissan titan 5 spokes on. All I did was bring them to a local machine shop and the measured the factory center bore and cnc'ed the titan center bore to match. And it only cost me a case of beer. Well worth it and it fit like factory. Mine wasn't as low as those Datsun's, but it was a good 5" lower than stock. Here it is:










BTW, love the truck. I am looking for another mini right now and wish I could find one of those, I always liked them.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Kpg2713 said:


> I actually used to have a mitsubishi mighty max that I put those nissan titan 5 spokes on. All I did was bring them to a local machine shop and the measured the factory center bore and cnc'ed the titan center bore to match. And it only cost me a case of beer. Well worth it and it fit like factory. Mine wasn't as low as those Datsun's, but it was a good 5" lower than stock.
> 
> BTW, love the truck. I am looking for another mini right now and wish I could find one of those, I always liked them.


Nice mighty max. Mine wont be as low as most of the them i still want it driveable. Mine just has 2inch blocks in the back and front torison bars set, or is it 3 inches...id have to go look. What you should have dont for the wheels to fit is machine down the bore on your hubs that way you can swap out wheels if you like


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought of that but had winter stock steelies with studded snows I wanted to be able to go back and forth between. Mine looks pretty low but that was only with 3" blocks in back minus a leaf with some air shocks and 1.5 coils cut up front. I didn't expect it to get that low.

Do you happen to be on the customfighters.com forums? There is a guy on there with the same exact name.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Aha! It is you. I am on cf as well as the same name. Welcome to diyma, not as cool as cf but still sweet.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

As long as the floor is bare like that, you can deaden the *hell* out of it


----------



## Chris_Harper (Aug 31, 2008)

Eh, my first vehicle was a '79 Datsun 620. Shortbed, 4-spd tranny. I loved that little truck...wish I still had it.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Kpg2713 said:


> Aha! It is you. I am on cf as well as the same name. Welcome to diyma, not as cool as cf but still sweet.


yeah its me. yeah trying to regain some knowledge since i left the audio scene, and also gain some stuff i didnt know.

Picked up a pair of s13 seats today. They arent in the greatest of shape but they were cheap and are temporary. I need to make new seat rail brackets this weekend, ill update with pictures then.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sweet. I made the mistake of putting some neon seats in the mighty and man they sucked. As long as the s13's are comfortable then just get them recovered at a later point. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

so today i started cleaning the driver side floor, i need to borrow my buddies welder tomarrow to make my seat brackets, here is what i used to clean up the floor. I gave it another go around with the acid after this picture. Today im gonna hit that side with some etching primer.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

got that side all primed with self etching. Started working on a seat brackets, still waiting for my buddy to drop the welder off...looks like im gonna have to just buy my own.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

looks like some elbow grease man, keep it up


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Good lookin' hard work!


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

i recommend SOME deadening in important places, you dont have to necessarily cover everything like some of the guys here, but i think you can afford a bit here and there.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

capnxtreme said:


> looks like some elbow grease man, keep it up





lyttleviet said:


> Good lookin' hard work!


Thanks guys. 

Heres some shots of the floor primed. The floor still had "pits" but all the rust was gone.


----------



## 92gen2 (Oct 19, 2008)

awesome progress man, looking forward to more updates, i really love these things and would myself love to restore one some day.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

92gen2 said:


> awesome progress man, looking forward to more updates, i really love these things and would myself love to restore one some day.


thanks man.

Most of the paint stuff right now is more or less preventive. Ill end up getting the body dipped and blasted, just want to drive it for awhile, get the motor swap and stereo and all the stuff done, then send it off to get the body all nice and clean. 

check out the ratsun forum, guy named peanut something or other, hes down under and has a awesome bagged 620, ill be kind enough to shoot ya a link...

Oh and back on topic I plan to pick up some audio gear from Pat next paycheck, it all depends if I have to buy a welder, time will tell...

http://forum.ratsun.net/showthread.php?t=5837

Ill toss a picture for lazy folk..


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

...that vehicle is very low.

(says the ignorant foreing guy, don't really know much about it, but likes it anyway)


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

buddy dropped off the welder today. Got one of the drivers rails all welded. Started working on the passenger side, but it was getting late and I didnt want to piss the neighbors off with the grinder. Ill probably finish the seats on wednesday and hook up some pictures. Oh and also install the mirrors, I wanted to have the seats done before i mounted the mirrors so I know I can see outta them.


----------



## 92gen2 (Oct 19, 2008)

sanitys said:


> buddy dropped off the welder today. Got one of the drivers rails all welded. Started working on the passenger side, but it was getting late and I didnt want to piss the neighbors off with the grinder. Ill probably finish the seats on wednesday and hook up some pictures. Oh and also install the mirrors, *I wanted to have the seats done before i mounted the mirrors so I know I can see outta them.*


good idea that, thatll make sure that they are custom to your needs and viewing area. what sort of audio gear you looking at? make sure you leave some room for a 8" or 10" sub behind one of the seats  those things really have no room in them do they? haha, hopefully you can sort something out, cause a hott ute like that needs a decent SQ system


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

no they dont have room, if there is a sub its gonna somehow fit inbetween the seat backs in the FB setup.

got the driver seat finished today, just have to take the rails back off and blast them with some paint. I plan on doing the passenger side on friday.

Ill toss some pictures when the rails are all pretty and painted


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

got the seat brackets done, still need to paint the passenger side, and clean up the passenger side floor but i ran out of self etching primer, Ill do those both tomarrow. Also installed the mirrors. As you can see the seats arent the best but they will work for now. Here are a few pictures...
































































edit....


and as you can tell, the seat was all the back, cab has ZERO room. so fitting a sub will be challenging


----------



## 92gen2 (Oct 19, 2008)

passenger footwell? if thats not possible, might have to have a search for some components with 8" or 9" mid and custom build the doors. coming along nicely

that the g/f helping you out? i tried getting my g/f to help me but shes not interested in getting her hands dirty


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

92gen2 said:


> passenger footwell? if thats not possible, might have to have a search for some components with 8" or 9" mid and custom build the doors. coming along nicely
> 
> that the g/f helping you out? i tried getting my g/f to help me but shes not interested in getting her hands dirty


haha, I just have her sit outside with me and watch and be tool *****.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Lol, coming along well.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

"and as you can tell, the seat was all the back, cab has ZERO room. so fitting a sub will be challenging"

Thats what the bed is for.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

The double post monster got me! Sorry


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> "and as you can tell, the seat was all the back, cab has ZERO room. so fitting a sub will be challenging"
> 
> Thats what the bed is for.


Reminds me of one of the installers around here in the late 80s. He cut the back of the cab and part of the bed out to make a pass through for his two 12" subs in the bed of the truck. He used a pretty big rubber gasket to go around the hole and it sounded awesome. Since he had a bed cover, no one even had an idea that there was a subwoofer box in the bed of the truck.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Reminds me of one of the installers around here in the late 80s. He cut the back of the cab and part of the bed out to make a pass through for his two 12" subs in the bed of the truck. He used a pretty big rubber gasket to go around the hole and it sounded awesome. Since he had a bed cover, no one even had an idea that there was a subwoofer box in the bed of the truck.


neat idea, however I dont want to cut into the cab or the box. I still need to be able to haul my two sport bikes around. I have an idea for the box, just gotta see if it will work. Got some more progress today. Aside from swapping out the front drums for disks audio will be next. I plan to pick up some foam in the next week or so and start making a mold. 

so i cleaned up the passenger side brackets today, and dug into the passenger side floor. all the stuff is painted now. Ill snap a pic of the floor painted tomarrow. Oh and that rear bracket will probably get a gauset one of these days. Had to give the welder back to my buddy so i didnt have a chance to weld the gauset.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

lowered the rear another 2-3 inches today by flipping the 2nd leaf around. Need to do the front to match tomarrow. After the drop I think the pinion angle is off as the driveshaft is making a clunking noise now. Ill investigate it more tomarrow. My buddy found me a ka24e and 5 speed trans so that might be dropped in while i wait for some cash for the audio stuff. My college paper work got messed up and ive had to pay 4k outta pocket, its supposed to be getting fixed. Pictures....


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Subscribed...

That's a fun project you've got goin' on...

Keep it up


----------



## nikkp (Aug 17, 2008)

fun looking project. what color are you hoping to end up with?


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Do you have blocks in the rear too? If so getting some angled ones may help with the angle on the drive shaft.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Kpg2713 said:


> Do you have blocks in the rear too? If so getting some angled ones may help with the angle on the drive shaft.


yeah there is also blocks in the rear, 

did the front today and fixed the clunking sound. Raised the carrier bearing 1 inch with some square tubing I had laying around. The piece I had wasnt very big so i did it that way. 

I cant get the front any lower... There just isnt enough room between the bump stops and the control arms, guess Ill have to do something else with the front end.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Kpg2713 said:


> Looks pretty good to me!


the front needs to come down about an 1inch, but I only have about 2 inches of travel right now w/ the bump stop removed. So inorder to do i right im gonna do something like this... Oh and ill have to cut and weld the bump stop area to give me the travel i need.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sweet! I ran into the same thing on the mighty, just not enough stock suspension travel. I don't think coil-overs will be very inexpensive, but an awesome idea if you can swing it.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Kpg2713 said:


> Sweet! I ran into the same thing on the mighty, just not enough stock suspension travel. I don't think coil-overs will be very inexpensive, but an awesome idea if you can swing it.


3 bills plus the little bit of metal i need to fab the mounts for them. The guys that did those ones spent no more than 400 to complete the front.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

that or just bag it.

Bulletsides are some THE sweetest old school minitruck around.

www.streetsourcemag.com and their forums are a GREAT place to meet other classic minitruckers.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Attack eagle said:


> that or just bag it.
> 
> Bulletsides are some THE sweetest old school minitruck around.
> 
> www.streetsourcemag.com and their forums are a GREAT place to meet other classic minitruckers.


ehh, not a huge fan of bags. Granted I have thought about it, but would prefer not to have to deal with the problems bags bring. And thanks for the link, Im currently over on forum.ratsun.net just post and update the build here because there was interest. From the looks of it audio will be alittle ways away, i need to sort out the front, and my buddy picked up a KA motor/trans for me to swap so i need to pay him. Id love to just toss a stereo in it and drive it, but things keep coming up that need need to be dealt with. So from the looks and depending on funds audio is gonna be mid december if not end. The products are still:

eclipse 7200
zuki amp
zuki sub
some 2 way passive 5 1/4 setup

the fab work for the install wont be bad, just funds need to placed else where right now.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

I did a super mild system in my dad's 75 Hilux. FG Sealed angled kickpods (cutting holes was verbotten) made an amazing difference.

Look forward to seeing it progress, and hope one day I can pick up a 79-82 Yota to hack on myself.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

I did a super mild system in my dad's 75 Hilux. FG Sealed angled kickpods (cutting holes was verbotten) made an amazing difference.

Look forward to seeing your progress, and hope one day I can pick up a 79-82 Yota to hack on myself.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Subscribed for sure on this one! 

My parents had many old school Datsuns from back in the day. I remember they used to rust quite a bit, but were some strong runners! I would love to have a little truck like this, but I would look uber funny in it..........I am 5-10 255, so like a fat guy in a little coat, lol! 

Keep up the good work and look forward to some more pics!


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for all the kind words guys...I sort of ran into a situation...

so i just got a letter from the housing association. Saying no paint/sanding under the carport. Its BS. I clean up all my stuff, and stop when it gets dark at like 6 at night on the days I dont have work. Oh and they mentioned the "white" stains in on the pavement...Thats just from the phosphoric acid drying, ill power wash it tomarrow and it will be fine. They can kiss my ass.

on top of that I pay 1200 a month here vs 2200 a month in my old place, and I never got any letters from the association.

i dont even know the neighbors, and yeah the only paint i did was the floorboards and the seat rails, definately didnt blast the whole truck. Someone had to have complained, the things is, while i was in the house today i heard a grinder/sander going while i was about to leave....wonder if they get complaints, seems like BS to me...

and too top it off some of the neighbors have there carports enclosed in tarps with old cars they work on, my **** looks clean aside from the white residue thats on the pavement that ill be cleaning. clearly some ******* neighbor that could have said something to me before calling the association decided to just call them instead of saying, hey, i work nights can you not grind at noon, or whatever the **** there complaint was.

oh if i dont clean the white, they are going to charge me 200 bucks so they clean it... (none of the asphault has been sealed in years...i wonder if i seal the drive way of the place im RENTING if they will complain its too black)
if they get another complaint i get charged 250 bucks...


lets just say im alittle upset


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

double post


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

jesus brother, sorry to hear it. 
Some people have nothing to do other than get pissy because they don't like how someone 'looks' or that they didn't come by and kiss their ass when they moved in to 'their' neighborhood.

$1200 and you get hassle? 

I pay 850 a month, 2 car garage, 6 car parking outside, no HSA, and my landlord could give two shh if I work on my cars as long as I power wash the garage and driveway when I move out. 

we all have old/project cars around here too. neighbor on one side has a 65 chev pickup and a crx, across the street has a tr4, 2 houses down has a mercedes. 2 houses the other way has a 53 chevy cab and frame chained to a tree... apparently a VERY long term project  however this is still an extremely nice quiet neighborhood... without the assholed commie uniformity that HSAs strive for. I work on my neighbor's cars for him, he mows my lawn when he does his (i'm allergic). that kind of neighborhood.

you should have received a copy of the HSA regulations when you moved in... if you didn't and didn;t sign them you may not be under them. Your landlord should have provided them if you were required to abide by them. might read them and slap them around with their own regulations... I always hear about car guys taking over HSAs by actually showing up to meetings (most people never do unless on the board) and voting themselves in to get rid of some of the assholed enforcement.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Attack eagle said:


> jesus brother, sorry to hear it.
> Some people have nothing to do other than get pissy because they don't like how someone 'looks' or that they didn't come by and kiss their ass when they moved in to 'their' neighborhood.
> 
> $1200 and you get hassle?
> ...


well i should really read the lease again, but in all honestly i wasnt hurting anyone, I was acknowlegding my neighbors, and being courteous. I moved in with a buddy, and we split the rent. Im really thinking about moving out, just hate paying the down deposit plus first months rent for a new place.


----------



## 92gen2 (Oct 19, 2008)

sounds like **** dude, sorry to hear that. a man cant even work on his own car. good suggestion up about regarding the contract, see if it says anything about the stuff they are complaining about. way too many people dont mind their own business these days and just want to screw everyone elses up too.. hoping this didnt get you down too much, this is an exciting project


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

small update. Put the seats in. Put back in the tray under the dash. Put seat belts back in. Put in trans cover. Put door sills back on. (think thats what there are called)

Now a few questions. Does anyone know where I can get the shoulder belt for the belts I have? They are KYB belts and looks like at one time there was a shoulder belt?

Anyone know a place that still has the door sills? (the aluminum pieces on the bottom of the door opening)

Stuff Ill be picking up in the next few weeks.

1. Window squeegie
2. Door seals
3. z32 front brakes
4. z32 master cyclinder
5. finelines brake bracket (if he still has them)
6. gonna look around for some automotive carpet and make a carpet for the front.
7. Stock sun visors
8. Stock rear view mirror
9. Seat covers
10. s13 ka24e ecu
11. s13 ka24e harness
12. hardbody ka24e 
13. Shifter boot 

There is alot of other things I need/want just gotta wait for funds. I planted a money tree in the back yard but it hasnt started growing money yet!:lol:
Think thats it, all that small stuff gets spendy. Oh and I got insurance put on the truck today, just have to go get the vin number inspected and then get the safety check and registration.

Oh and pictures.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

well i was sitting outside and thought hey, i never checked if my bike will fit in the back of the truck. It wont fit straight on. With it angled it fits.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Had some issues with registration. Dealing with that. Just need to tweak a few things then I should be able to get it registered. And..

well I got my cd7200mk II in the mail today. Didnt bother installing it. My zuki amp/sub and canton comp set should be here next week. should have some updates on the project shortly. 

Oh ordered new door seals as well. they will probably come in next week as well.


----------



## marshall (Dec 8, 2008)

hey dude i love the car 
i hear you want to lower it i tell you what you could do is but it on airbags, it would look rad but would require extensive modification trust me i know my mate has spend the last 6 months doing it and he still not done.
keep it up


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

problem with those older trucks is that any belts that would fit are probably No good sinc they would also be 35+ years old.

that being said, I'm pretty sure all the import pickups used domestic suppliers for the belts (so they met US spec) so you might get lucky and have 'OEM' belts from another 620 720 or even Hilux that would bolt in there. Might even be possible to fit the ones from some of the early Datsun cars too.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

problem with those older trucks is that any belts that would fit are probably No good sinc they would also be 35+ years old.

that being said, I'm pretty sure all the import pickups used domestic suppliers for the belts (so they met US spec) so you might get lucky and have 'OEM' belts from another 620 720 or even Hilux that would bolt in there. Might even be possible to fit the ones from some of the early Datsun cars too.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

marshall said:


> hey dude i love the car
> i hear you want to lower it i tell you what you could do is but it on airbags, it would look rad but would require extensive modification trust me i know my mate has spend the last 6 months doing it and he still not done.
> keep it up


Ive seen quite a few bagged ones, as well as body dropped. I dont want to go that route, will more than likely do coils in the front, not sure on the rear...


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

620s are torsion bar.

you can crank them down, and if not low enough you can reindex them.

rear is simple, 3" angle blocks, pull a couple of leaves, but leave the overload (because of the bike)


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Attack eagle said:


> 620s are torsion bar.
> 
> you can crank them down, and if not low enough you can reindex them.
> 
> rear is simple, 3" angle blocks, pull a couple of leaves, but leave the overload (because of the bike)


already have reversed leaf in the rear, 3 inch blocks, and reindexed torisons. The rear is okay, quite stiff but no biggie. To get the front to match the rear ride height I need to lower the front to the point where I only get an inch or so of travel, and it rides like crap. Thats why I was gonna switch the front over to coilovers, get the ride height I want, improve the handling/ride quality. I can get the coils for 350ish, just need to make the mounts.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

they aren't set up for it, and you'll be completely re-engineering the front suspension with new mounts top, new bump stops, basically new lower control arms.

might be easier to see if you can just turn the lower arms into drop arms by z'ing them, or if the ball joints can be swapped etc to take 720 dropped spindles.

anyway best of luck, if you decide to do coilovers take lots of pictures, I know a lot of folks would be interested. I've never seen anyone pull it off successfully.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

they aren't set up for it, and you'll be completely re-engineering the front suspension with new mounts top, new bump stops, basically new lower control arms.

might be easier to see if you can just turn the lower arms into drop arms by z'ing them, or if the ball joints can be swapped etc to take 720 dropped spindles.

anyway best of luck, if you decide to do coilovers take lots of pictures, I know a lot of folks would be interested. I've never seen anyone pull it off successfully.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Attack eagle said:


> they aren't set up for it, and you'll be completely re-engineering the front suspension with new mounts top, new bump stops, basically new lower control arms.
> 
> might be easier to see if you can just turn the lower arms into drop arms by z'ing them, or if the ball joints can be swapped etc to take 720 dropped spindles.
> 
> anyway best of luck, if you decide to do coilovers take lots of pictures, I know a lot of folks would be interested. I've never seen anyone pull it off successfully.


take a look. Doesnt look all that difficult. 

My 73 620-T - Page 11 - Ratsun Forum

oh and heres the other thread

http://forum.ratsun.net/showthread.php?t=1262&highlight=coilovers


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

wow qa1s are pretty small... I stand corrected. his ride height is what you are looking for then?


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Attack eagle said:


> wow qa1s are pretty small... I stand corrected. his ride height is what you are looking for then?


simliar. Yeah it would be nice to be lower, but it sucks when you bottom out all the time, and cant make it over speed bumps.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

sanitys said:


> thanks for all the kind words guys...I sort of ran into a situation...
> 
> so i just got a letter from the housing association. Saying no paint/sanding under the carport. Its BS. I clean up all my stuff, and stop when it gets dark at like 6 at night on the days I dont have work. Oh and they mentioned the "white" stains in on the pavement...Thats just from the phosphoric acid drying, ill power wash it tomarrow and it will be fine. They can kiss my ass.
> 
> ...


Do like your neighbors do - put up tarps or whatever. Hell, put in garage doors. MAINTAIN YOUR PRIVACY.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Do like your neighbors do - put up tarps or whatever. Hell, put in garage doors. MAINTAIN YOUR PRIVACY.


techinically your not supposed to have tarps up, and you need the assoication's approval before you can inclose your car-port. I havnt gotten another letter from them. My roomate called and complained saying if they are going to harass us then they need to go and harass everyone else in our neighborhood that does the same thing.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Well started making some of the stereo stuff. Here is the driver side kick panel and the start of a simple amp rack.

The kickpanel still needs a few more layers of glass before I set the mounting plate in and glass over it. I need to go pick up some more cloth, resin, paint brushes and some rubber gloves.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

NIce, bit of audio work looks good!.

Tell me 'bout the bike. K3 Gixxer of some sort, looks a little fightered...


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> NIce, bit of audio work looks good!.
> 
> Tell me 'bout the bike. K3 Gixxer of some sort, looks a little fightered...


k2 gixxer. heres the build thread. Still could use alittle attention here and there and paint and powder coat, but too many projects...

Sanitys 02 gixxer 600 - Custom Fighters - Streetfighter Motorcycle Forum

heres my other project, 88 honda hawk GT, still needs alot of work.

1988 Honda Hawk GT - Custom Fighters - Streetfighter Motorcycle Forum


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

heres a little progress. Driver side kickpanel is close to done. Ill do most of the passenger side tomarrow. Have most of the wires ran. Ill grab more pictures tomarrow. Heres a one when I was waiting for the resin to cure.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Got the back halve of the passenger side kickpanel curing right now. Ill snap a picture once the front is molded. Sanded the Driver side one and decided it needed another coat of resin. I wet sanded it some so its in the oven right now drying out before I put another coat of resin on and hopefully add alittle bondo and paint. I thought about doing a piano finish with the paint under the resin but it will be quite a bit of work so I might just hit it with undercoating to match the floor for now.

I still need to finish the panels that sit between the body and the kickpanel. Ill mount the crossovers on them with some nice trim rings. Should look pretty good.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

small update on the kicks. Should be done by the weekend. Also gonna finish those panels they are sitting against. Igrnore the messy interior.


----------



## Troon (Mar 7, 2008)

I like the interior lights...


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Troon said:


> I like the interior lights...


haha, yeah never can have it bright enough in there. I needed to pull out the headlights to get at something, and instead of bringing stuff back into the house all the time I just locked em in the truck.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

got the kicks done, have to touch up the floor and decide on some carpet for the floor. Still not sure how im gonna do the sub. I have an idea but we will see. Oh, gotta finish the amp rack as well.

The zuki amp sounds really good, as do the canton comp set. Ill do up a a review once I get it all adjusted. Still learning the settings on the deck.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

tre-chic.

loving it.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Do like your neighbors do - put up tarps or whatever. Hell, put in garage doors. MAINTAIN YOUR PRIVACY.


just an update, the guy got evicted. The housing association guy has a datsun that runs the 1/4 in 8 or so. He wants my hood. His is alot bigger and he cant really see with his. Sadly I dont want to sell my hood. I had the choice of the stock hood or the FG one I have now, and I chose the FG one.

Still gotta the email the guy and see some pics of his datto...

Oh, the 10inch zuki sub just doesnt look like its gonna fit. I wanted to mount it between the seats, but there just isnt very much run there. The only place that I can see it being mounted is between the seats in a FG enclosure. however there just isnt enough room, ill test fit somemore tomarrow, but its looking like im going to have to run a single 8 inch for lows....


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Installed new window rubber, new shifter boot, new door handles, new hood bumpers, and finally got a rear bumper. Need to go get an alignment then Im gonna go and get it street legal.

Any ideas for a sub for between the seats? heres the measurements Im working with...If you need pictures for a better explaination of the measurements let me know.

14 inches across at back window, 4 inches to sit flush w/ seat
10 inches across (lower than window) 5 inches deep 
8 inches across, 7 inches deep. \

Also under the seat I have 4 inches deep(would enclude excursion), by 15 wide, by 15 long


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

how about firing the woofer down toward the floor, in between the seats, in the center over the trans tunnel, then making the enclosure into a long, narrow open chamber & make a center console out of it... all the way to the dash... it wouldn't have to bee tooo tall to attract alot of attention or look garish... hell you could include a couple cup holders in it too.. make it go around the shifter.

so the enclosure would be like a large "T" shape... the woofer being the wide part under the rear glass... you could even angle the woofer toward the floor/rear wall intersection... it would be easy to cut the bottom plate, the woofer baffle & the bulk of the rear section & vertical sides from 3/4 MDF & then use 'glass on the top/contour areas... a random internal brace along the "back bone"

Make sense?

just thinking @ 1am....

Rob


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

pair of 8's a la Viper.

you don't want to rear fire them off that floppy backwall so your enclosure must have a solid back.

Alternately. Down firing 'console' on the trans tunnel ahead of shifter... yeah I know the tiny air ducts for the heater are there, but they can be worked around.

Alternate 3 something in the Front of the passenger's foot well. I forget the technical term but where you load the sub with a plate in front of the sub, kinda like corner loading without the corner. that would protect the sub also.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Here are a few pictures with the zuki 10. As you can see there isnt a way it would sit flush...

I like the center console idea, and that was my intial plan, I just need to find a nice 8 that is shallow enough. I dont think Im gonna have enough room for a 10.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

sorry about the lack of updates, and this one doesnt enclude audio, been acquiring parts for the most part. Bought a hardbody for the ka24e and 5 speed trans. My fab guy is making my motor mounts and transmission crossmember. Have the 300zx brakes and brackets and all that jazz, ended up having to get spacers, which took forever to get here because they were on back order. Then I found out i needed a fender roller...low and behold eastwood doesnt make the 6 bolt piece for the fender roller anymore. So the roller is at my fab guys place and hes making the stuff i need. Got the qa1 front coilovers and the mounts done. I plan on installing the coilovers tomarrow. If all goes well Ill post some pictures with the coilovers installed tomarrow.

On a side note I might use this idea for my sub....You can see his kicks and his sub enclosure fits under the dash on the passenger side. Pretty interesting..

Sound system for 521 - Ratsun Forum


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Whatever happened to this? I enjoyed watching the updates, love me some Datsuns!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

no ****, put that sub up front like in the last picture


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Pretty sweet buildup! Too bad it started in 08. :lol:


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

God damn any updates on this build???

Ive wanted an old school datsun since before I could even drive

Id like to put a sweet turbo rotary motor in it though


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

my bad on the lack of updates. took a break from working on it for awhile. I havnt done any stereo related stuff. Just been working on the motor swap. Its getting really close now that I started working on it again.


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice Kickpanels.


----------



## buddhaV6 (Jun 14, 2009)

sanitys said:


> my bad on the lack of updates. took a break from working on it for awhile. I havnt done any stereo related stuff. Just been working on the motor swap. Its getting really close now that I started working on it again.


niiiiice!!


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

i forgot that I never showed the coilovers installed on the front and 300zx calipers...still havnt gotten a shot of the brakes with the wheel off. Ignore the clearcoat peel.































Not really project related, but here was a mask a molded out of fiberglass for one of my classes last summer


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

#2 cyclinder was stuck. Pulled the head off today, got it unstuck, cleaned out the cyclinder. Went to go bring the driveshaft and head to the machine shop for rebuild/shortening, however they were closed. gonna drop off the stuff on tuesday. I have a order in at summit for some more fuel system parts which wont ship till FEB 5th. They are going to wisconsin so my buddy can weld in some 6an fittings on the fuel rail.

to get it running I just need to:
finish the fuel system
install rad.
put the top of the motor back on

to drive it:
shorten driveshaft
get exhaust made
install electric fan (its finally on its way here)


there might be 1 or 2 other small things, but nothing major. I should have never took a 4 month or so break working on the truck.

here are some more pictures from today.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That is just awesome! Do I see a fiberglass enclosure in those pics?


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

chithead said:


> That is just awesome! Do I see a fiberglass enclosure in those pics?


yep, its for the battery tho. It would have been a heck of alot easier to make one if I just had a welder, or atleast easy access to one. Still need to make a top for it as well. I picked up one of those stereo integrity subs in the groub buy, so when it gets here we will see where it can fit.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

gonna reinstall the head and the other stuff tomorrow.


----------



## buddhaV6 (Jun 14, 2009)

always good to see some engine porn...


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

kickass


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, great build so far. Oh, and thanks for that Raguna link. I have never seen those wheels before, and now I have to find a way to get a set here to Cali!


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Menace Kustoms said:


> Wow, great build so far. Oh, and thanks for that Raguna link. I have never seen those wheels before, and now I have to find a way to get a set here to Cali!


If you search yahoo japan they have TONS of awesome 6 bolt wheels. Ill grab a thread from over on ratsun that has a bunch of wheel porn...Shipping might still be a bit high if they will ship em to the states.

Crazy cool JDM truck wheels - Ratsun Forums


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So is that a 12V Nap-Z 2.4? What was in it before?
I always thought the word "Nap" should never be attached to an engine 

Jay


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> So is that a 12V Nap-Z 2.4? What was in it before?
> I always thought the word "Nap" should never be attached to an engine
> 
> Jay


There was an L16 in it before. No its not a Nap-Z. It is a ka24e, they are in both the 240sx and the hardbody, as well as the pathfinder if i recall correctly. The 240sx only used the single cam for a few years whereas the truck used it for longer. 

today I mounted the radiator. Just need to put two bolts in the upper supports. I started mounting the fan however I ran out of aluminum and didnt feel like running back out to the store, Ill pick some more up this week and mount the fan. Anyone have experience with this hose?

Summit Racing SUM-390048 - Summit Racing® Stainless Steel Flexible Hoses - Overview - SummitRacing.com

Since my upper hose is on the opposite side im gonna need a 180 at the motor and a 90 at the upper rad. So i thought that stuff would work without kinking.

pictures...


----------



## 98RedGT (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks really sharp. Washington tags -- you might be at Ft. Lewis?


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

Washington Represent! There's some nice datsuns around the area for sure.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

i bought the truck from the west coast im in hawaii


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2010)

Lookin sharp! Love Datsuns. Nissan for life


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

been a pretty productive weekend.

-mount fan and did the fan wiring
-changed oil
-hooked up speedo
-made the intake pipe
-did the maf/air intake temp wiring
-modified the d21 throttle cable to work. (probably could have made it shorter)
-made throttle cable bracket

I still have to make another hole into the cab for the wires, finish taping up the wires and install the grommets. Then it will look alot better in that area.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

almost ready to start. waiting on a few things in the mail. Need to get another grommet and finish taping up the wires. the coil and horn was just temp mounting. Waiting for a fuel rail with an fittings to come in the mail and my aeromotive FPR


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

thought i would get it running again today, however #2 o-ring seems to have been pinched...it started pissing gas all over...Gonna get some new o-rings and try to fire it up again...To those people that feel it should have been done by now, by the time you get all the cash and ship stuff out to hawaii stuff takes time. I also took a 5 month break. 

The SI 12 inch should be here on my birthday, hooray!!!

oh i forget to mention i was in the middle of a three car this past week, and the beetle in the pic is a rental....I really hope they total the ford.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

this is coming along really nice i cant wait to see more progress..


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

oh and those wires look so much better taped up..


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

How do you buy rims from raguna?
I was checking out their website and found some that looked snazzy, and if I translated yen to $ right, they seem to be under $500.

Did you get rims from them ever?


----------



## th3disturbed1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Did you ever put the subwoofer in?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Niiiiiiiice. My brother had a 720 that he painted the green from the Del Sol. It was a pretty sweet little truck. Lowered, Enkei wheels, etc.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for the kind words fellas.

i havnt ordered the wheels from raguna. I would have just tried emailing them and enquirie about pricing.

I never put the zuki sub in the truck. It just didnt want to fit and still look good to my tastes. i have it hooked up to my home stereo right now. I purchased one of those new SI 12 inchers, we will see if that one fits better.

I will keep you all updated.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice fab work......it's fun being able to create the parts you need...


----------



## BoostAddict (Feb 27, 2010)

damn i love old school dats


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

i got the SI sub in the mail. I also got my fuel rail, fpr, and some more an-fittings in the mail. The new fuel system is almost done. I would have gotten more done today but we had that whole tsuanmi warning today, and they closed the road, so i had to wait to get back home. I will take some pictures of the new fuel system installed tomarrow after i hit up the junk yard for some parts. At this point i just want to get it back on the road. Not all that concerned about finishing the interior/stereo. I mentioned I got into an accident in my ford, here what it looks like now, the body shop is waiting for parts. I had to stop there to grab a loaner car.

new










old










sub


























parts









ford


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice ride man. Great build log as well.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

They're not even going to come close to totalling your Ford.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> They're not even going to come close to totalling your Ford.


there was rear end damage as well. The body shop quoted 13k, too bad it still books for 23k, insurance said since it wasnt 70 % of the blue book so they would still fix it. So it looks like i was 3-4 grand away.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The shop will find more when they get into it, they always do, but I'm guessing there's engine or tranny damage not shown? If you want it totalled it shouldn't be heard to find that much more once it's opened up.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

they ended up fixing the ford, anyways, back to the datsun, I ended up having to get a new harness and mod it myself, it runs! Ive been lacking on pictures (not just on this site) Getting it back on the road it just need buttoning up and exhaust. So i just need to double check all the bolts, clean up the harness alittle more, and go get an exhaust made.


----------



## bullet (Jul 8, 2008)

update pls....... nice truck


----------



## dantonel (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes Please! I wanna see that BM Bumpin!


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

good job man, reminds me of my "sunny" with all Soundstream


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

I apologize for lack of updates. There hasn't been any audio changes, however I picked up a stand alone aem ecu, 50lb msd injectors, jgy fuel rail, 350z spec clutch and pressure plate, afco scirocco radiator, ls2 coils and some other things. I plan on taking some pictures tomorrow, there are about 4 forums that need updates. I still haven't installed the stereo integrity sub...


----------



## fastrabbit (Sep 16, 2010)

love the datsun..keep on working on it...


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

my first ride was a 610. wish i still had it. but 15 to 16 and i outgrew it. (6-1, 280) i want another one, but i need a king cab, and the few i see that aren't rust buckets are a bit too high dollar for my taste. nice to see one being done up


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Heres the AFCO rad being installed and the ls2/truck coils installed


----------



## digitalsolo (Mar 18, 2009)

Lookin' good. I have some concerns about that itsy-bitsy cooling fan up front though.


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

digitalsolo said:


> Lookin' good. I have some concerns about that itsy-bitsy cooling fan up front though.


It keeps the engine cool. In 60ish weather dont have to turn the fan on...We will see with summer driving.

I have offically moved to maryland. Datsun is sitting in michigan while we find a house and what not. Changes in these picture are the aem serial gauge install, aem 3.5 bar map sensor, aem AIT sensor...Think thats all that had changed...










































Edit...heres a video I took during a test run before I switched over to the map sensor...It was still running pretty rich. Aside from a bottom end rebuild its ready for a turbo...pretty set on a gt3071r


----------



## Installer4life (Jun 26, 2010)

Thats looks like a fun little project. I have kicking around getting a Chevy Luv to have some fun with. I had one when I was in high school...


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice little build bra. I'll try to keep my eyes on this one.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I saw one of these trucks with an SR20DET swap in it this past weekend. It
had all sorts of upgrades which I couldn't' even start to list. A buddy of mine
who does a couple NISSAN swaps a month was telling em all the tech stuff.
It was all a completely different language to me, I only deal with flat 6's so
I know nothing. That is other than this truck was the cats ass! Set up with
the proper suspension goods and weight distro it would be one HOOT of a
track vehicle!

Good luck with yours I'm sure you will have a blast with it....


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks man. datsun is still in the works. Moving from hawaii to maryland, having a baby, buying a house kinda used up my funds. Still need to do a bunch of stuff my goal right now is getting the bottom rebuilt within the next 2 months, to include mech lifters, bigger cam, etc. Had the head done about 200 miles ago, so i doubt it needs any work. After that is the turbo parts since its all setup.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

Cool build. I have a hardbody myself with a ka24e and was hoping you could explain the coil packs to me a little more. What happened to the distrib? What controls your timing?


----------



## 89s rule (Jan 17, 2010)

Sweet build. How are you planning on mounting the sub?


----------

